
Starlight: Run python dialect, Starlark, safely from go - parhamn
https://npf.io/2018/12/starlight/
======
jimsmart
Looks great, thanks!

— There's a typo/bug in the example code:

if not r.URL.Query().get("repeat") and not r.URL.Query().get("repeat"):

Should of course read:

if not r.URL.Query().get("repeat") and not r.URL.Query().get("name"):

